# Little Helper



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 14, 2018)

Should children witness childbirth?

Due to a power outage, only one paramedic responded to the call. The house was very dark so the paramedic asked Kathleen, a 3-yr old girl to hold a flashlight high over her mommy so he could see while he helped deliver the baby. Very diligently, Kathleen did as she was asked. Heidi pushed and pushed and after a little while, Connor was born. The paramedic lifted him by his little feet and spanked him on his bottom. Connor began to cry. The paramedic then thanked Kathleen for her help and asked the wide-eyed 3-yr old what she thought about what she had just witnessed. Kathleen quickly responded, "He shouldn't have crawled in there in the first place......smack his ass again!"

 If you don't laugh at this one, there's no hope for you.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 14, 2018)

Guess there is no hope for me, didn't find it even a little funny


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 14, 2018)

No hope for me either, I also did not find it funny in the least. Children should not see such


----------



## maya (Oct 14, 2018)

I've heard it before. Children are there at childbirth. They are the ones being born.


----------



## HobbyMom (Oct 14, 2018)

Birth and death are natural parts of life, no need to hide it I guess. The child cussing part though I was like woah... No. No.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Oct 14, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> No hope for me either, I also did not find it funny in the least. Children should not see such



Children should not see childbirth?


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 15, 2018)

I dont see anything wrong with a child seeing child birth in the appropriate setting and another adult is present. Of course with the understanding that if the child is not comfortable or something goes wrong, they would be removed.


----------



## amd (Oct 15, 2018)

1. For a joke it was ok. Maybe though the title was inappropriate. Made the post seem more like a serious discussion rather than a light hearted "here's a joke" post.
2. I was a child who saw childbirth. I was 9 and it was my youngest sister. She came out not breathing due to the umbilical cord wrapped around her neck. I will never forget that - and it wasn't something I should have ever seen.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 15, 2018)

It honestly depends on the situation. If there is an emergency situation (as it seemed like this was before it was revealed as a joke) then yes, obviously that child is needed and will inevitably have to see it (gotta do what you gotta do). 
However, it's not like a movie for entertainment purposes, so if there is no need for a child to be in that situation, then of course, IMO the child should not have to witness it. 

But you also have to take into consideration that some people/cultures and belief systems think it's a totally natural thing (which it is) and see nothing wrong with involving the entire family, children included.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 15, 2018)

I thought it was funny!

I think it depends on the situation, but I don't see anything inherently wrong with children being there for child birth. Ideally, there would be somebody there whose sole responsibility is to look after the child, so if things get difficult (c-section, etc) or the child gets upset or exhausted, that person would remove the child and take them home, etc.


----------



## Relle (Oct 15, 2018)

I too thought it was funny, it's a joke and wondered why everyone was commenting about children and childbirth , I don't think it was mean't for comment on that subject, that's the way I see it. I also read it out to dh and he had a chuckle.


----------



## artemis (Oct 15, 2018)

Relle said:


> . I don't think it was mean't for comment on that subject, ...



And yet the name of the thread is literally "should children witness childbirth."


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 16, 2018)

artemis said:


> And yet the name of the thread is literally "should children witness childbirth."


You're SO right, artemis! Yikes! I was in a silly mood -- didn't even think of that! Apologies to all who were offended. Sure wish there was a way to edit the title.


----------



## Relle (Oct 16, 2018)

If you want me to edit it I can.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2018)

The subject matter had nothing to do with why I didn't find it funny. I'm just not fond of children and generally don't think their antics are amusing.
I have no opinion on kids actually seeing birth. I personally wouldn't want one watching me give birth but I didn't want anyone watching.


----------



## richandbeth (Oct 16, 2018)

When my sister was giving birth her daughter, age five at the time, was in the room the whole time. Labor and delivery. She got to see him enter the world and has a deep connection to her little brother. Life and death is part of life and for centuries families have given birth at home. A birth is a beautiful natural thing so why hide it like it’s shameful or dirty.


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2018)

When we first moved to the farm, our kids witnessed the birth of calves, foals and kittens.  From that, they realized that giving birth was a natural process of life.  They didn't however, get to witness the birth of their brother.  I don't think they would have wanted to witness that, either.


----------



## amd (Oct 16, 2018)

Obsidian said:


> I'm just not fond of children and generally don't think their antics are amusing.



Bahahaha! I tell people all the time that I don't even like my own children. My husband thinks I'm a jerk.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 16, 2018)

Relle said:


> If you want me to edit it I can.


Please and thank you, Relle. Can you change the title to "Little Helper"?


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 16, 2018)

Just thought it was a joke....

Maybe I missed something. Again.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 16, 2018)

It was just a joke- and one that I heard a time or two before- but I still let out a giggle whenever I hear it. 

 I just can't help but love the innocent (mis)understanding of little ones. Such was a constant source of much humor when my son was little. lol


IrishLass


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 16, 2018)

Zany - you and your jokes!  If we can't laugh we're too serious.  

I wanted so much to see my nephew be born, but hospital staff wouldn't let me. I was about 13. I waited and waited hoping they'd let me in. I recall seeing through the nursery room window a nurse doing what I thought was trimming an umbilical  cord, which I assumed was his. I may have been wrong (on both counts), but it's the closest I got and I loved it.  I never had (or wanted to have) a child of my own, which of course I did not know at the time.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 16, 2018)

I always say that I'm not sure how people derive their laughter if they do not have a kid or a pet!  My 2 year old grandson even laughs at himself when he does something funny - which frankly makes it even funnier!


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2018)

Steve85569 said:


> Just thought it was a joke....
> Maybe I missed something. Again.



You didn't miss anything, it was a joke, nothing more, others thought differently.


----------



## Habibah (Oct 17, 2018)

I thought it was funny. Not the 3 year old cussing part  but I can see how a precocious 3 year old would have that reaction.


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Please and thank you, Relle. Can you change the title to "Little Helper"?



Done .


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 18, 2018)

richandbeth said:


> When my sister was giving birth her daughter, age five at the time, was in the room the whole time. Labor and delivery. She got to see him enter the world and has a deep connection to her little brother. Life and death is part of life and for centuries families have given birth at home. A birth is a beautiful natural thing so why hide it like it’s shameful or dirty.


Yes, birth can be a beautiful and natural thing. It is not hidden because it is shameful or dirty, but because it can be traumatic and frightening. We should protect our children from unnecessary trauma. I know my daughter's constitution and I am sure she would not have done well witnessing her brother's birth. Even though this was a joke, the serious responses were not a joke.


----------

